# Its pothole season. Aluminum wheel repair.



## aametalmaster (Jan 17, 2017)

These are the nicest welding aluminum wheels I have ever fixed. Either the aluminum is getting better or I am. Doubt if its the made in Mexico aluminum. Inweld 4043 .030 alumimum wire and my Miller welder and spool gun.


----------

